# نساء مؤثرات



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتشبسوت*




* هى إحدى النساء القلائل اللائي اعتلين عرش مصر و أدارت مقاليد الحكم باقتدار جعل التاريخ يخلد ذكراها حتى الآن.
*
   حتشبسوت أول آلهة ملكية تملت الحكم سنة 1500 ق م. يمكن تميزها بفضل لحيتها المستعارة. كلمة  حتشبسوت تعني (قمة نبل الأنوثة)
  هى الابنة الكبرى لفرعون مصر الملك تحوتمس  الأول وأمها الملكة أحمس وكان أبوها الملك قد أنجب ابنا غير شرعى هو تحتمس  الثانى وقد قبلت الزواج منه على عادة الأسر الملكية ليشاركا معا فى الحكم  بعد موته، وذلك حلا لمشكلة وجود وريث شرعى له.


 *Thoutmosis III offrant deux vases à Horus*

  امتاز عصرها باستقرار الأمن والسلام فى  الداخل والخارج، فى ظل جيش قوى ساهر، كما تميز عهدها بالبناء والنهوض  بالفنون والتجارة. كانت حتشبسوت تمثل دور الفراعنة من الرجال، فتخلت عن  ألقاب الملكات، واستخدمت ألقاب الملوك، ولبست زيهم فى الحفلات الرسمية.  اتجهت سياسة مصر فى عهدها نحو قارة أفريقيا، فأرسلت بعثة تجارية إلى بلاد  بونت (الصومال الحالية).
  فى العام التاسع من حكمها أرسلت الملكة  حتشبسوت بعثة تجارية إلى بلاد بونت مكونة من عدة سفن شراعية عبرت البحر  الأحمر حتى وصلت بونت، فاستقبلها حاكمها  وكبار رجالها، وقدمت البعثة  الهدايا إليهم، ثم عادت محملة بكميات كبيرة من الذهب والبخور العطور  الأبنوس والعاج والجلود وبعض الحيوانات. صورت أخبار تلك البعثة على جدران  معبد الملكة  بـالدير البحرى.  أيضاً صورت جدران الدير البحرى وصف بعثة أرسلتها حتشبسوت إلى محاجر  الجرانيت عند أسوان لجلب الأحجار الضخمة، لإقامة مسلتين عظيمتين بمعبد  الكرنك بالأقصر، لا تزال إحداهما قائمة حتى الآن، ويبلغ ارتفاعها حوالى 30  متراً. كما صورت أسطورة ولادتها الربانية.
  من أهم انجزاتها معبدها الجنائزي بالدير  البحري. معبدها من أندر وأهم المعابد الجنائزية أو معابد تخليد الذكرى في  البر الغربي بالأقصر، وهو تحفة معمارية فريدة، صممه المهندس والكاهن  الأكبرع سنموت على شكل مدرجات لعمل توافق بينه وبين البيئة المحيطة به فجاء  على ثلاثة طوابق أو شرفات، ولعبقرية المهندس سمحت له الملكة بتسجيل اسمه  على جدران المعبد. وقد سجلت الملكة حتشبسوت تاريخها على جدران المعبد، حيث في الطابق الأول  نجد مناظر نقل المسلتين اللتين أقامتهما في معبد الكرنك إلى معبدها. أما في الطابق الثاني فقد سجلت قصة ميلادها المقدس والتي تؤكد أنها ابنة  الإله " آمون" لأنه لم يسمح للنساء في مصر بتولي الحكم فادعت حتشبسوت هذه  القصة لتحكم مصر 20 عاماً بعد وفاة زوجها الملك "تحتمس الثاني" وإبعادها  للوريث الشرعي الملك " تحتمس الثالث" ابن زوجها الذي كان صغير السن عند  وفاة والده. وفي نفس الطابق أو الشرفة، سجلت الملكة حتشبسوت الرحلة التجارية التي  حملتها إلى بلاد "بونت" والمراحل الخمس فيها، ومناظر لها وهي عائدة محملة  بالبضائع من بخور وصمغ وعاج ونعام وأشجار زرعتها في حدائق معبدها. أما الطابق الثالث والأخير فكان يطلق عليه " فناء الاحتفالات" وعلى جدرانه  صور الاحتفالات بعيد "الوادي الجميل" الذي تستقل فيه الملكة مركب الإله  آمون من معبد الكرنك إلى معبد الدير البحري، وتبقى ليلة واحدة داخل قدس  الأقداس، وكان يقتصر هذا الطابق على الملكة وكبير الكهنة فقط. بعد وفاة الملكة حتشبسوت تعرض معبدها والآثار التي تركتها للطمس والتخريب  ممن خلفوها خصوصاً الملك تحتمس الثالث ابن زوجها الذي قام بمحو اسمها من  على جدران المعابد، حيث كان يرى أنها اغتصبت حكم البلاد منه، وأنه أحق منها  بتولي الحكم.
  دامت مدة حكمها ثلاثون سنة لكن ليعرف ظروف اختفائها هل ماتت وهي على العرش أم استرجع  منها تحتمس الثالث الحكم؟








 
​​ *  الأميرة فاطمة      إسماعيل *​




​ الأميرة      فاطمة إسماعيل (1853-1920) هى إحدى بنات الخديوى إسماعيل، تزوجت عام      1871 من الأمير طوسون بن محمد سعيد باشا والى مصر، وانفردت بين أخواتها بحبها      للعمل العام، وحرصها على المساهمة فى أعمال الخير، ورعاية الثقافة والعلم وكان      أبنها الأمير عمر طوسون أكثر أمراء أسرة محمد على إقبال على العمل العام،      وتجاوبا مع الحركة الوطنية، ورعاية للعلم وتشجيعا للعلماء، ويعكس هذا تأثره      بأمه راعية للعلم والثقافة.​       لذلك عندما أطلعت الأميرة فاطمة على الصعوبات التى      تعانيها الجامعة المصرية عن طريق طبيبها الخاص محمد علوى باشا (عضو مجلس      الجامعة المصرية) بادرت الأميرة بإقالة الجامعة من عثرتها المالية، فأوقفت      مساحة من أراضيها الزراعية على الجامعة حتى تجرى ريعها على الجامعة فتضمن بذلك      مصدرا للتمويل، كما تبرعت بجواهرها الثمينة لتوفر للجامعة لتوفر للجامعة سيولة      مالية عاجلة، وأمتد كرمها إلى منح الجامعة مساحة من الأرض ليقام عليها الحرم      الجامعى، وشاركت فى وضع حجر الأساس للجامعة، وانتقلت إلى رحمة الله قبل أن ترى      صرح الجامعة وقد شيد ومنارتها تسطع بنور العلم على مصر والوطن العربى.​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*صفية زغلول*



 


سعد زغلول مع زوجته صفية زغلول عام 1898.


*صفية مصطفي فهمي* زوجة الزعيم المصري سعد زغلول. لقبت باسم "صفية زغلول" نسبة إلي اسم زوجها.ولدت في عائلة إرستقراطية و كان والدها، مصطفى فهمي، التركي الأصل، من أوائل رؤساء وزراء مصر منذ عرف نظام الوزارة بمصر في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر. 
صفية مصطفى فهمي والتي لقبت باسم صفية زغلول ولدت عام 1878م وتوفيت قي 12 يناير 1946  تاركة وراءها حياه غير تقليدية للفتاة المصرية والزوجة المخلصة المؤمنة  بزوجها ؛ هي حرم سعد زغلول احد أكبر وأقوى زعماء مصر وقائدة ثورة 1919 في  مصر. 
" صفية زغلول " أطلق عليها الجميع لقب "أم المصريين " وذلك لعطائها  المتدفق من أجل قضية الوطن العربى والمصري خاصةً، حيث خرجت على رأس  المظاهرات النسائية من أجل المطالبة بالاستقلال خلال ثورة 1919. وقد حملت  لواء الثورة عقب نفى زوجها الزعيم سعد زغلول إلى جزيرة سيشل، وساهمت بشكل مباشر وفعال قي تحرير المرأة المصرية. 
بعد رحيل زوجها سعد زغلول عاشت عشرين عاما لم تتخل فيها عن نشاطها الوطني لدرجة أن رئيس الوزراء وقتها " إسماعيل باشا صدقى " وجه لها إنذارا بأن تتوقف عن العمل السياسى إلا أنها لم تتوقف عن العمل الوطني بالرغم من هذه المحاولات. 
في عام 1921 خلعت صفية الحجابَ لحظةَ وصولِها مع زوجها سعد زغلول  إلى الإسكندرية، كانت مثقفة ثقافة فرنسية، ومنحها سعد الحرية الكاملة لثقته  بها، وقيل انها أول زوجة زعيم سياسي عربي تظهر معه سافرة الوجه دون نقاب  في المحافل العامه والصور، بل وتتسمى على الطريقة الغربية اي باسمه لا اسم  عائلتها. 
كانت المرحلة الأولى لإزالة النقاب تدريجيه حيث طلب سعد زغلول من  بعض النساء اللواتي يحضرن خطبه أن يزحن النقاب عن وجوههن. وهو الذي شجع نور  الهدى محمد سلطان مكونة الاتحاد النسائي المصري والتي اشتهرت باسم : هدى  شعراوي على نزع النقاب وذلك عند استقباله في الإسكندرية بعد عودته من  المنفى. واتبعتها النساء فنزعن النقاب بعد ذلك. 
قي حياتها معه يخوض سعد زغلول الشاب المصري وصفية معارك في مواجهة  الإنجليز، أسفرت عن رصيد هائل من الشعارات والتنديدات؛ وإنجاز آخر مهم هو  تتويج السيدة صفية أماً لكل المصريين بعدما أقصى الإنجليز زوجها خارج  البلاد، فأصدر "أم المصريين" بياناً تمت قراءته على المظاهرات الكبرى التي  أحاطت بـ "بيت الأمة"(بيت  سعد وصفية) وجاء في هذا البيان الذي قرأته سكرتيرة السيدة صفية : "إن كانت  السلطة الإنجليزية الغاشمة قد اعتقلت سعداً ولسان سعد فإن قرينته شريكة  حياته السيدة صفية زغلول تُشهد الله والوطن على أن تضع نفسها في نفس المكان  الذي وضع زوجها العظيم نفسه فيه من التضحية والجهاد من أجل الوطن، وأن  السيدة صفية في هذا الموقع تعتبر نفسها أماً لكل أولئك الأبناء الذين خرجوا  يواجهون الرصاص من أجل الحرية". 
وبعد أن ألقت سكرتيرة صفية زغلول هذا البيان على المتظاهرين هتف أحد  قادة المظاهرة قائلا: "تحيا أم المصريين"، ومن يومها أصبح لقب السيدة صفية  زغلول هو "أم المصريين"، وبقي هذا اللقب مرتبطا بها إلى الآن وبعد رحيلها  في منتصف أربعينيات القرن الماضي، أي منذ ما يقرب من ستين سنة.. الجمعية  الوطنية للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات تؤكد قي عرضها لشخصية اليوم أن المرأة  المصرية كانت مساندة ومناضلة لزوجها قي كل ظروف ومحن حياته وتحدت الجميع  وأعلنت بكل شجاعة أنها تعتبر نفسها أماً لكل المصريين الذين خرجوا يواجهون  الرصاص من أجل الحرية. 




*هدى شعراوي  
*

  








هدى  شعراوي، اسم لطالما اقترن بمحاولات لتحرير المرأة، ليس من الجهل والبدع  والخرافة كما زعموا، ولكن لتحريرها من كل أمر أو نهي شرعي، أراد لها  وللمجتمع المسلم في كل زمان ومكان الخير كله.​ *المولد وعوامل النشأة:*​ وُلِدت  نور الهدى محمد سلطان أو هدى شعراوي في مدينة المنيا في صعيد مصـر، في 23  يونيو 1879م، وهي ابنة محمد سلطان باشا، رئيس المجلس النيابي الأول في مصر  في عهد الخديوي توفيق، وهو حاكم الصعيد العام.​ وحتى  نقف على عوامل النشأة التي انتهت بهذه الشخصية إلى ذلك الانحلال الفكري،  وجعلتها ترتمي في إحضان الحضارة الغربية، فلابد من ذكر أسماء ثلاثة، كان  لها أكبر الأثر فيما وصلت إليه هدى شعراوي، وهذه الشخصيات الثلاث هي: ​ والدها: محمد سلطان باشا، وزوجها: علي شعراوي باشا، وأستاذتها الفرنسية زوجة حسين رشدي باشا.​ أما  عن والدها، فقد تربت هدى شعراوي في سنين حياتها الأولى في بيت والدها،  والذي اشتهر بخيانته لبلاده وتعاونه الصريح مع الإنجليز، وتهيئة الأجواء  لهم؛ لكي يبسطوا نفوذهم على مصـر، حيث يقول الدكتور عبد العزيز رفاعي عن  والدها محمد سلطان: ​ (إنه  كان من أعلام الثورة العرابية، ولكنه تنكر لها في أحلك أوقاتها، ومشى في  ركاب أعدائها: الخديو والإنجليز ... حتى نال حظوته من الخديوي بالإحسان،  ومن الإنجليز بالتقدير) [رجال اختلف فيهم الرأي، أنور الجندي، ص(25)]، فهذا هو البيت الذي نشأت وترعرعت في جنباته.​ وهذا  ما أثبته الأستاذ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله حين تكلم عن دور محمد سلطان في  خدمة مخابرات الإنجليز في سبيل الوصول إلى معسكر العرابيين في التل الكبير،  فقال: (وهكذا حمل لواء الخيانة للثورة العرابية، وطاف ببورسعيد  والإسماعيلية بجيش عرابي معلنًا الثقة في الجيش الغازي، ومطمئنًا الأهالي  على حياتهم وقد أفهمهم حسن نيات الإنجليز إزاء المصريين) [الأستاذ الإمام محمد عبده، محمد رشيد رضا، (1/258-259)]، فإن كان رب البيت بالخيانة مشتهرًا، فكيف ستكون شيمة الذرية؟! ​ تُوفي  والدها وهي في الخامسة من عمرها، يوم 14 من أغسطس سنة 1884م فى مدينة  جراتسي بالنمسا، ومن ثم راعتها والدتها ونشأتها على دراسة العلوم واللغات  وتعلم الموسيقى، وتعلمت مبادئ القراءة والكتابة، وتعلمت الفرنسية والتركية،  وتزوجت هدى شعراوي وهي فى الثالثة عشـر من عمرها من ابن عمتها على شعراوي  باشا وهو أحد قادة ثورة 1919م.​ وأما  الشخصية الثانية فكان زوجها علي شعراوي باشا، والذي سميت باسمه كعادة  الغربيين في تسمي المرأة باسم زوجها، وشعراوي باشا كان رجلًا موسرًا صديقًا  لوالدها، ويكبرها بأربعين عامًا تقريبًا، وهو أحد الثلاثة الكبار ـ هو  ومعه سعد زغلول وعبد العزيز فهمي ـ الذين قابلوا المندوب البريطاني بعد  انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى بوصفهم من رجال حزب الأمة الموالي للاستعمار  البريطاني لعرض مطالب البلاد.​ ثم  دخلت الشخصية الثالثة على الخط، فقد كانت هُدى تعتزُّ بأنها تلميذةٌ لزوجة  حسين رشدي باشا الفرنسية، وكانت هذه المرأة الفرنسية قد ألفت كتابين الأول  بعنوان "حريم ومسلمات مصر"، والثاني كتاب "المطلقات"، والذي عبرت فيهما ـ  على حد قولها ـ عن مدى الألم والتعاسة التي تعانيها من أجل ما أسمته بتعاسة  المصرية وظلم الرجل لها.​ *مراحل حياتها:*​           انشغلت  هدى شعراوي بالعمل الاجتماعي، فأسست جمعية لرعاية الأطفال سنة (1325هـ =  1907م)، وطالبت في سنة (1326هـ = 1908م) القائمين على الجامعة المصـرية  بتخصيص قاعة للمحاضرات النسائية والاجتماعية، فكان لها ما أرادت، وأسهمت في  تأسيس (مبرة محمد علي) للأطفال المرضى سنة 1909م.​ قادت  هدى شعراوي مظاهرات السيدات الأولى في تاريخ مصر سنة (1338 هـ - 1919م)،  وكونت لجنة الوفد المركزية للسيدات، وأشرفت عليها، وألفت الاتحاد النسائي  المصـري سنة 1923م، وشاركت في عدد من المؤتمرات النسائية الدولية، ومن هنا  بدأ تأثرها بكثير من الأفكار الغربية يظهر إلى العلن، لتبدأ مرحلة الدعوة  إلى الانحدار الفكري والأخلاقي في حياة هدى شعراوي.​ *لمحة من التاريخ:*​  وقبل  أن نستفيض في محاولات هدى شعراوي التغريبية، لابد من نظرة في تاريخ  الدعوات إلى التغريب وما يستتبعها من الانحلال الأخلاقي والاجتماعي، فقد  (ظهر كتاب في مصر عام 1894م ـ أي بعد الاحتلال البريطاني بعام واحد ـ لمحام  مصري موالٍ لكرومر والنفوذ الأجنبي يدعى "مرقص فهمي" تحت عنوان "المرأة في  الشرق" صوَّر فيها خطة الاستعمار في المطالبة بتحقيق خمسة أغراض:​ أولًا ـ القضاء على الحجاب الإسلامي.​ ثانيًا ـ إباحة الاختلاط للمرأة المسلمة بالأجانب عنها.​ ثالثًا ـ تقييد الطلاق ووجوب وقوعه أمام القاضي.​ رابعًا ـ منع الزواج بأكثر من واحدة.​ خامسًا ـ إباحة الزواج بين المسلمات وغير المسلمين) [رجال اختلف فيهم الرأي، أنور الجندي، ص(18-19)].​ *هدى شعراوي بين قاسم أمين والغرب:*​ ثم ظور كتاب قاسم أمين "تحرير المرأة"، والذي كان بمثابة بداية الطريق بالنسبة لها، فكما تقول الدكتورة ليلي عامر: (قابلت هدى أفكار قاسم أمين بكثير من الفرح، ورأت فيه صاحب رسالة يعجز أعداؤه عن هزيمته، وتعجبت هدى من السيدات اللواتى استنكرن تصريحات قاسم أمين ومبادئه رغم أنها كانت فى صالحهن؛ لأنها كانت تظهرن فى الثوب الحقيقى من عدم الكفاءة وكان ذلك يجرح كبريائهن، فقد رأتهن صورة مشابهة للجوارى اللائي عندما تعطى لهن ورقة العتق من الرق، يبكين على حياة العبودية والأسر) [قمم مصرية .. هدى شعراوي، د.ليلى عامر، ص(8)] .​ وأما أول صلاتها بالغرب، فقد كانت زيارة امرأة تدعى "كليمان"  إلى القاهرة، والتي اقترحت هدى شعراوي عليها أن تلقي محاضرة للفتيات عن  المرأة بين الشرق والغرب، وتحقق لها ذلك في يوم الجمعة 15 يناير 1909م،  وبعد أيام من المحاضرة وصلتها دعوة للتعارف مع الليدي كرومر وهي زوجة المندوب السامي البريطاني المحتل "اللورد كرومر".​ *هدى شعراوي وخلع الحجاب:*​ ثم  توالت حلقات الانحدار، فكانت مظاهرت النساء المشهورة سنة 1919م، في ميدان  الإسماعيلية الذي سمي فيما بعد بميدان التحرير، حيث كانت على رأسهن صفية  زغلول زوجة سعد زغلول، وهدى شعراوي، وتجمع النسوة أمام ثكنات الجيش  الإنجليزي، وهتفن ضد الاحتلال. ​ ثم  بتدبير سابق، ودون مقدمات ظاهرة، خلعن الحجاب، وألقين به في الأرض، وسكبن  عليه البترول، وأشعلن فيه النار، وتحررت المرأة على زعمهم، وكأن خلع الحجاب  سيخرج الاستعمار، وينهي وجود الإنجليز بمصر.​ كما  كانت أول من خلعت النقاب، وأسفرت عن وجهها في سنة (1340هـ = 1921م)، أثناء  استقبال المصريين الحاشد لسعد زغلول بعد عودته من المنفى. ​ ولم  تتوقف هدى شعراوي عند ذلك الحد، بل راحت تمعن في محاولة امتهان الحجاب  وازدرائه، وفي ذلك تقول الدكتورة صافيناز كاظم: (هدى شعراوي وسيكرتيرتها  "سيزا نبراوي" ألقتا حجابهما وداستاه بأقدامهما فور وصولهما من مؤتمر  النساء الدولي الذي عقد بروما صيف 1923م) [إبراز الحق والصواب في مسألة السفور والحجاب، د.صافيناز كاظم، ص(9)].​ ودعت  إلى رفع السن الأولى للزواج إلى 16 عامًا للفتاة و18 عامًا للفتى، وطالبت  بوضع قيود أمام الرجل للحيلولة دون الطلاق، وحاربت تعدد الزوجات، ورأت فيه  إهانة ومذلة للمرأة.​ وفي  إطار سعيها المتواصل إلى نشر تلك الخرافات والانحرافات، جعلت هدى شعراوي  بيتها صالونًا يتقابل فيه الرجال والنساء، وتقابل فيه الرجال وهي سافرة. ​ واستمرت هذه السلسلة من الانحرافات التي توجتها في خطبتها،  التي ألقَتْها بمناسبة الاحتفال بالعيد العشرين للاتحاد النسائي حين قالت:  (ومنذ ذلك اليوم قطعنا على أنفسنا عهدًا أن نحذو حذو أخواتنا الغربيات في  النهوض بجنسنا مهما كلفنا ذلك) [المرأة وكيد الأعداء، عبد الله الشيخ، ص(20)]، حتى وإن كلفها الانسلاخ من أوامر الشريعة ونواهيها.​ *مخططها لتدمير الأسرة المسلمة:*​           ومن  تلك القاعدة المنحرفة، انطلقت صواريخ هدى شعراوي؛ لتصيب الأسرة المسلمة  كأول هدف لها، وسعت في ذلك بكل قوتها، وجيشت في سبيل ذلك كل إمكانياتها،  فكما يقول أنور الجندي: (لقد كانت سيدة سافرة لها صالون، ويتحلق حولها عدد  من الرجال المجندين لكتابة الخطب والكلمات التى كانت تلقيها في الاحتفالات،  وكانت تنفق على ذلك أموال محمد سلطان باشا ـ والدها ـ التى دَفعت ثمنها  الثورةُ العرابية، وكان في مقدمة هؤلاء إبراهيم الهلباوي باشا محامي دنشواى  والشيخ محمد الأسمر الشاعر.​ وقد  استطاعات أن تجند بعض الشباب، وأن ترسل بهم في بعثات تعليمية خاصة على  حسابها إلى أوربا، ومنهم من عمل في الصحافة من بعد، وحمل لواء الدعوة إلى  تقديس هدى شعراوي، ودعا إلى تلك الأفكار التى تحرض المرأة على التحرر من  القيود الاجتماعية) [رجال اختلف فيهم الرأي، أنور الجندي، ص(27-28)].​ *المؤتمر النسوي العربي:*​  وفي  عام 1944م، وفي المؤتمر النسوي العربي انبرت هدى شعراوي، لتكمل المسيرة  المنحرفة، حيث شاركت في ذلك المؤتمر، وصادقت ـ هي وقريناتها ـ على القرارات  المعتادة: ​ (  المطالبة بالمساواة في الحقوق السياسية مع الرجل وعلى الأخص الانتخاب،  تقييد حق الطلاق، الحد من سلطة الولي أيًّا كان وجعلها مماثلة لسلطة الوصي،  تقييد تعدد الزوجات إلا بإذن من القضاء في حالة العقم أو المرض غير القابل  للشفاء، الجمع بين الجنسين في مرحلتي الطفولة والتعليم الابتدائي، ثم في  نهاية القرارات تقديم طلب بواسطة رئيسة المؤتمر إلى المجمع اللغوي في  القاهرة والمجامع العلمية العربية بأن تحذف نون النسوة من اللغة العربية) [عودة الحجاب، د.محمد إسماعيل، ص(102)].​ *هدى شعراوي تتغزل في التجربة الأتاتوركية:*​  وحتى  تكمل العقد غير الفريد لانحرافاتها، ها هي تتباهى وتتغزل في التجربة  الأتاتوركية، وتبدي إعجابها الشديد بشخص ذلك الرجل مصطفى كمال أتاتورك الذي  أنهى الخلافة الإسلامية، فتقول في مذكراتها، وهي تحكي عن اشتراكها في  المؤتمر النسائي الدولي الثاني عشر باستانبول عام 1935م: ​ (وبعد  انتهاء مؤتمر استانبول وصلتنا دعوة لحضور الاحتفال الذي أقامه مصطفى كمال  أتاتورك محرر تركيا الحديثة ... وفي الصالون المجاور لمكتبه وقفت المندوبات  المدعوات على شكل نصف دائرة، وبعد لحظات قليلة فتح الباب ودخل "أتاتورك"  تحيطه هالة من الجلال والعظمة، وسادنا شعور بالهيبة والإجلال. ​ وعندما  جاء دوري تحدثت إليه مباشرة من غير ترجمان وكان المنظر فريدًا أن تقف سيدة  شرقية مسلمة وكيلة عن الهيئة النسائية الدولية، وتلقي كلمة باللغة التركية  تعبر فيها عن إعجاب وشكر سيدات مصر بحركة التحرير التي قادها في تركيا) [عودة الحجاب، د.محمد إسماعيل، ص(102)].​ فلو  أنها تتحدث عن خليفة المسلمين أو أمير المؤمنين، ما تكلمت بهذه الطريقة،  ولا انتقت أعاظم الكلمات كما فعلت مع ذلك الخائن، وليس هناك من سبب يجعلها  تتغزل في أتاتورك سوى وحدة الهدف والمقصد، فكلاهما معول هدم حاول أن يأتي  على الشريعة من أُسسها، وأنَّى لهم أو لأمثالهم ذلك.​ ولقد  انبرت أقلام شجاعة، لترد على تلك الإطراءات على أتاتورك، وتكشف زيف هؤلاء  النسوة، ومن بين هؤلاء كان الأستاذ محمد أمين هلال في مقال له في مجلة  "الإسلام" الغراء بتاريخ الجمعة 16 أغسطس 1935 م بقوله:​ (...  ولعل السبب في دفاعه عن الكماليين إنه رأى وليات نعمته من بعض النسوة  الأرستقراطيات المدعيات كذبًا تمثيل نساء مصر، ولم يجتمعن في الغالب إلا  للغناء والرقص وامتاع النظارة بضروب من المغريات، ولم يحاولن أن يلمسن  جوانب الإصلاح الحق الذي يستدعي هجر الراحة والتضحية فليس لهن سبيل إلى  المعرفة بها، وإن عرفنها فلا يصبرن عليها. ​ قد ذهب  وفدهن إلى إسلام بول مدعيًّا بهتانًا وزورًا أن نساء مصر راضيات بما اختطه  الكماليون للمرأة التركية وبكل ما فعله الكماليون، مع أن كل المسلمين  ومعظم الشرقيين لا يرضون مذاهب الكماليين ومذهبهم حيال الدين والمرأة  ويستعيذون بالله من الشيطان ويلعنون الطغيان) [عودة الحجاب، محمد إسماعيل، ص(105)].​ *وفاتها:*​           وفي  يوم 13 من ديسمبر عام 1947م توفيت نور الهدى محمد سلطان، أو هدى شعراوي عن  68 عامًا، لتنتهي مسيرة من التغريب، ومحاولة العبث والتخريب في الشريعة  الإسلامية الغراء.

​
 
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييل​​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*
سيزا نبراوى
*




*هى نموذج للمرأة المصرية التى اشهرت رأيها  كالسلاح " حرية المرأة فى وطن حر وعالم حر " اشتركت فى تنظيم وقيادة أول  مظاهرة نسائية عام 1919 ضد الاحتلال الانجليزى وهتفت لثورة 1919 وحلفت  بحياة سعد زغلول . سيزا نبراوى – وهو اسم الشهرة الذى عرفت به – لكن اسمها  الحقيقى هو زينب محمد مراد ، ولدت بمحافظة الغربية فى قرية القرشية ونشأتها  فى بيت جدها هى التى أتاحت لها فرصة الاتصال بالرائدة هدى شعراوى ، وتعد  هذه الفترة هى نقلة حقيقية فى حياتها ، حيث فتحت معرفتها بهدى شعراوى  أمامها أبواب الثقافة الأوروبية وحولتها من مجرد فتاة ريفية تقليدية مثقفة  إلى إنسانة صاحبة رسالة ودور فى وطنها فى فترة اتسمت بالغليان هى فترة  الأربعينيات من هذا القرن ، كما بدأت بدعوة مبكرة إلى كل المحيطين بها لنبذ  البضائع الأجنبية ، واختلطت بالقاعدة العريضة من الشعب ، وكانت تقف هى  وزميلاتها أمام المحال التجارية يدعين الناس لعدم الشراء منها ، وكانت  النتيجة السريعة لحملتها الساخنة هذه أن أغلقت الحوانيت الأجنبية أو التى  تتعامل مع البضائع الأجنبية أبوابها ، وبالحماس نفسه خطت خطوة أخرى لمساندة  إنشاء بنك مصر وهو أول بنك مصرى وقتها فى مواجهة البنوك الأجنبية . وفى  عام 1923 اشتركت مع هدى شعراوى فى تأسيس الاتحاد النسائى وكانت وراء صدور  قانون تحديد سن زواج الفتيات بـ 16 سنة ، عندما كانت الفتاة تتزوج فى عمر  صغير جريا وراء تقاليد أسرية متخلفة ، وفى عام 1925 رأست تحرير مجلة  المصرية باللغة الفرنسية ثم أصدرتها باللغة العربية ، كما أسهمت سيزا فى  تأسيس " الاتحاد النسائى العربى " فى عام 1944 وأصبحت لها سمعة تشرف المرأة  المصرية على المستوى العالمى ، فشاركت فى الكثير من المؤتمرات النسائية  واختيرت نائبة لرئيسة الاتحاد النسائى العالمى ، أما أكثر خطواتها جرأة ،  فقد كانت رئاستها لجنة المقاومة الشعبية عام 1951 لتعكس الدور الواضح  للمرأة المصرية منذ سنوات بعيدة . كما طالبت بحق المرأة فى التعليم  فاستجابت الحكومة الى طلبها وأنشأت مدرسة الأميرة فوزية الثانوية. حصلت على  الكثير من الأوسمة والجوائز منها وسام لينين من الاتحدا السوفيتى عام 1970  ووسام الكمال من جمعية هجى شعراوى عام 1971 ، وأصدرت هيئة الاستعلامات  كتابا عنها بوصفها واحدةً من رائدات الحركة النسائية فى مصر .



*مَلَك حَفْنِي ناصِيف​ ( باحثة البادية )​



*حياتها ونشأتها :*​ ​ *ولدت ملك حفني ناصف في القاهرة يوم الاثنين في 25 كانون الأول سنة 1886 . وتلقت مبادئ العلوم في مدارس أولية مختلفة، والتحقت بالمدرسة السنية رغبة من والدها الذي أراد أن يخرج عن عادة الوجهاء في ذلك العصر. وبهذا شجع والد ملك زملاءه على الاقتداء به بإلحاق بناتهم إلى التعليم. وقد سميت ملك بـ( باحثة البادية )؛ لأنها كانت توقع مقالاتها في الصحف بهذا الاسم.*
*وحصلت ملك على الشهادة الابتدائية سنة 1900م ، وهي أول سنة تقدمت فيها الفتيات لأداء الامتحان للحصول على تلك الشهادة، وكانت ملك أول فتاة مصرية نالت هذه الشهادة، ثم انتقلت إلى القسم العالي بالمدرسة نفسها، فتفوقت على أقرانها فما كان من وزارة التعليم إلا أن عينتها معلمة ممتازة. وحصلت على شهادتها العالية ثم اشتغلت بالتعليم في مدارس البنات الأميرية، فقامت بعملها على أحسن قيام.*
*وكانت الباحثة تطوف منازل صاحباتها ومعارفها؛ لتقنعهم بإرسال بناتهن إلى المدارس، وكانت خير مثال لقريناتها حيث كانت تتحلى بأخلاق سامية، وسريرة صافية، ونفس أبية، ومثابرة على العمل.*
*وفي سنة 1907م تزوجت بعبد الستار الباسل، وتركت التعليم بالمدارس واشتغلت بالتعليم العملي، في بيت زوجها، فكانت تباشر أكثر أعمال بيتها بنفسها، وكانت إذا فرغت من شؤون منزلها عكفت على قراءة الكتب، وأيضا كانت مهتمة على تعرف أحوال السيدات وزيارة مدارس البنات وفحص مناهج التعليم. ولكن زواج ملك لم يكن ناجحا، فعانت منه أشد المعاناة، وراحت تعالج بقلمها آلامها وآلام المرأة الشرقية في أبحاث ومقالات نشرتها في الصحف، وراحت، منذ عينت مدرسة، تدعو إلى تعليم البنات، وتهيب بالآباء أن يرأفوا ببناتهم ويخرجوهن من ظلمة الجهل، وظلمة الكبت، وأيضا كان من رأيها في تربية المرأة أن تباشر من أعمال الرجل ما لا ينافي الإسلام، وألا تكون زينتها مشغلة لها ولا عبئا ثقيلا ينوء به عملها. وكانت ملك ناصف أول امرأة مصرية مسلمة جاهرت بالدعوة العامة إلى تحرير المرأة، وظلت كذلك حتى وفاتها. وكان بيتها ناديا يقصده كثير من السيدات الغربيات والشرقيات، وجمعت ملك بين العقليتين العربية والإفرنجية. وكانت تجيد اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية وتعرف شيئا من اللغات الأخرى، وهذا ما ساعدها في عملها. *
*أدبها :*
*لملك حفني ناصف مقالات نشرتها في( الجريدة) ثم جمعتها في كتاب أسمته ( النسائيات) يقع في جزأين، وقد طبع الجزء الأول منه وظل الثاني مخطوطا. ولها كتاب آخر بعنوان ( حقوق النساء ) حالت وفاتها دون إنجازه. وكانت خطيبة تخطب في السيدات، وخطبت فيهن خطبتين نفسيتين ظهر فيهما العدل والاعتدال، وفي نفس الوقت حرصها على جنسها، وإجهاد نفسها للبحث عما يهمه من الأمور.*
*الكاتبة الاجتماعية **:*
*اهتمت ملك بتغيير حال المرأة، ونقلها من الآلية الصامتة إلى الشخصية الإنسانية ذات الحقوق والواجبات. وقد انطلقت، في حركتها الإصلاحية، من مصلحة الأسرة والوطن، ورأت أن هذه المصلحة تقتضي رفع المستوى الزوجي، وأن رفع المستوى هذا يرفع الحياة الاجتماعية في الشرق عامة، وفي مصر بنوع خاص. وبانطلاقها من هذا المبدأ استطاعت أن تظهر للجمهور بمظهر المصلحة لا بمظهر الثائرة الناقمة، واستطاعت أن تنال الرضى العام، والتأييد الاجماعي.*

*أهم أعمالها :*
*أسست اتحاد النساء التهذيبي، ووضعت برنامجا لمشغل هام لم تتمكن من تنفيذه، وجمعت كثيرا من التبرعات لمنكوبي طرابلس، وأسست مدرسة في بيتها لتعليم التمريض بمناسبة الحرب العالمية الأولى، وقد حاكت بيدها 100 بذلة كاملة للهلال الأحمر المصري. ولم يكن شيء من ذلك كله ينسيها ما يجب عليها لذوي رحمها، ومن يقع تحت ظهرها- ممن أجهدهم الفقر وأعوزتهم الحاجة-  وأشد ما كان برها لوالدها فكانت تألم أشد الألم لألمه.*
*أما في الخارج فكان لها صاحبات ومكاتباتها كثيرات منهن، ولها كثير من الرسائل التي لم تنشر. وقامت ملك بإهداء كتابها ( المرأة المصرية ) للأمريكية اليزابيث كوبر التي مدحتها. وقد اشتغلت بالسياسة ونشرت مقالا حماسيا في جريدة الشعب. وكانت باحثة البادية متدينة ورعة، إذ كانت ترتب كثيرا من الإعانات للفقيرات وتعنى بإرشادهن إلى النظافة والتعليم.*
*آثارها العلمية والأدبية :*
*1)         **النسائيات : مجموع ما خطبته وكتبته في الجريدة خاصا بالمرأة.*
*2)         **حقوق النساء : لم يطبع بعد أن أنجزت منه ثلاث مقالات.*
*3)         **رسالة ضافية قدمتها للمؤتمر المنعقد في مايو سنة 1911 بمصر الجديدة.*
*خصائص في كتابتها النثرية :*
*إنَّ الناظر في كتاباتها المختلفة يرى عبارة سهلة صحيحة الألفاظ عربية خالية من تصنع السجع. وكان أسلوبها في المعالجة فهو أسلوب التحليل والتعليل ومن ثم الإقناع في غير قسوة ولا عنف ولا تطرف. وقد بينت حالة التخلف التي كان الشرق يتخبط فيها، وبينت حالة المجتمع المصري في عهدها، وما كان عليه من التفكك  والبؤس، وراحت بلباقة جذابة، وصراحة حافلة بالعذوبة، وعاطفة جياشة، وحب صادق لوطنها، وتطلق صوتها في كل أذن وفي كل قلب، ولا سيما وإنها تحارب العادات السيئة، ولا تتنكر للتقاليد النافعة، وتتمسك بتعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية في إخلاص، كما تتمسك بشرف العروبة ومصر في غير مهادنة ولا اضطراب.*
*شعرها :*
*قالت الشعر وهي في الحادية عشرة من عمرها، وكان بدء أمرها فيه أن تقوله معارضة لما تحفظه في المدرسة تارة جدا وتارة هزلا. ثم كان لها من حسن استعدادها وكثرة قراءتها ونبوغ والدها فيه خير معوان على تعبيد سبيله. وأكبر ما كانت تتناوله من الأغراض غرض واحد وهو ترقية المرأة الشرقية. وشعرها حسن الديباجة جميل الأسلوب يعد في الدرجة الوسطى من شعر هذا العصر. فمن شعرها قالت تخاطب المرأة المصرية:*
*سيري كسير السحب لا           تأني ولا تتعجلـــــــــــي*​ *لا تكنسي أرض الـشوا           رع بالإزار الــــــــــمبسل*​ *أما السفور فحكمه فـــي           في الشرع ليس بمــعضل*​ *ذهب الأمة فيـــــــــــــه               بين محرم ومحـــــــلل*​ *ويجوز بالإجماع منهــم          عند قصد تــــــــــــــــأهل*​ *ليس النقاب هو الحجـــا          ب فقصري أو طولـــــــي*

*فإذا جهلت الفرق بينهما        فدونك فاسألــــــــــــــــــــي*

*من بعد أقوال الأئمــــــة            لا مجال لمقولـــــــــــــــي*​ *لا أبتغي غير الفضيــــلة         للنساء فأجملــــــــــــــــــي*​ 
خلاصة آراء ملك في : 
·                                الزواج، الحجاب والسفور.
·                                البيت والمدرسة.
·                                الأمراض والعلل التي تتعرض لها نفيسة الرجل والمرأة 
الزواج : تهيئة المجتمع الراقي تكون أولا عن طريق الزواج الموفق، وأسباب إخفاق الزواج كثيرة أهمها الجهل الذي يجعل الفتاة تقترن بمن لا تعرفه، وتعدد الزوجات الذي يثير الأحقاد ويهدم الأسرة، وعدم الاهتمام للسن في الزواج مما يشفي الزوجين ويضر بالأبناء، والزواج بالأجنبيات يخلق الخلافات. والجهل هو أساس التخلف الذي هيمن على الشرق بمجمله . وهو في الزواج داء مريع، و" نتيجة شقاء الزوجين وعدم الوفاق بينهما مقدماتها جهل أحد الزوجين بالآخر، وزواج مختلفي الطباع، متعلم وجاهلة بالعكس، أو غني وفقيرة، ومختلفي الدين والبلد، والطمع في الغنى بغير نظر في الأخلاق، والزواج القسري، وتأويل الدين الحنيف على غير ما أريد منه في أحكام الزواج والطلاق" .
وأما تعدد الزوجات فهو أمر فضيع في نظر الباحثة، " هو عدو النساء الألد، وشيطانهن الفرد، كم قد كسر قلبا، وشوش لبا، وهدم سرا،وجلب شرا. وكم من برئ ذهب ضحيته، وسجين كان أصل بليته، واخوة لولاه لما تنافروا، ولا تناثروا ... انه لا سم فضيع ممتلئ وحشية وأنانية ... "
  وأما في شأن سن الزواج فقالت الباحثة : " على ملاءمة سن الزوجين يتوقف شيء كثير من الوفاق والمحبة، والواجب ألا تتزوج الفتاة إلا متى صارت أهلا  للزواج، كفؤا لتحمل مصاعبه، ولا يكون ذلك قبل السادسة عشرة ... وزواج مختلفي السن إضعاف للنسل، وشقاء للزوجين، وقلب لنظام الطبيعة الدقيق" .
وأما الزواج بالأجنبيات فترفضه الباحثة بشدة لأن الأم تغذي الطفل بميولها وطباعها ولغتها كما تغذيه بلبنها، وقد تضيع الوطنية عن طريق مصاهرة الأجانب .
الحجاب والسفور : تذهب الباحثة في هذا الموضوع مذهب اعتدال ؛فتؤيد فكرة السفور ولكن بعد المجتمع الشرقي قد انتقل من مرحلة الجهل إلى مرحلة النور . وهي تقول في ذلك : " مجموع رجال مثل مجموعنا الحالي لا يصح بحال ما أن يوكل إليه أمر المرأة وتترك عرضه لسبابه وقلة حيائه، ومجموع نساء كنسائنا الآن لا يفهم ألا ما يفهمه الرضيع يصبح سفورهن واختلاطهن بالرجل بدعة لا انتهاء لشرها".
البيت والمدرسة : ترى الباحثة أن الأسرة الواحدة يجب أن تكون تامة الامتزاج، مرتبطة بالحب الصحيح؛ وهي تقول: " كما يتوارث الأولاد اللون والخلقة عن والديهم يجب أن يتوارثوا عنهم أيضا أخلاقهم الحسنة ومميزاتها ". وهي تطلب من الزوجين أن يتجنبوا الكلفة فيما بينهما، وتطلب من الزوجة أن تظهر في عيني زوجها بمظهر البشاشة واللطف والأنوثة، وأن تتجنب التدخين والمسكرات، وأن تحافظ على رشاقتها بممارسة بعض أنواع الرياضة البدنية، وإلى جانب ذلك كله تحذر ملك حفني ناصف الزوجة من الغيرة الشديدة الجامحة، لان مبدأ عدم الثقة هدام للحياة الزوجية، وتقول: " الغيرة القليلة ممدوحة؛ لأنها تدل على حب الشخص للآخر وعلى اهتمامه به ... وأما إذا استعملت الزوجة الغيرة في غير موضعها فإنها تشقي زوجها، وتشقي أهله وأهلها".
              وتتوجه باحثة البادية إلى الرجل فتطلب منه أن يتجنب الطمع، وظلم المرأة، والازدراء بها؛ لأن طمع  الرجل مهواة لا قعر لها، وظلمه للمرأة استبداد لا يطاق، وازدراؤه لها حقارة ما بعدها حقارة، وهي تقول: " إن الدين لم يسمح بتعدد الزوجات وبالطلاق هكذا من غير شرط كما يفعل الآن رجالنا، وإنما جعل لهما شروطا وقيودا لو اتبعت لما أن منها النساء البائسات" . وهي تقول أيضا : " ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه، فكيف ورجالنا على هذا الاستبداد يأملون إصلاح الأمة، وتربية أبنائها على حب الاستقلال والدستور. أما والله لو 
  أرانا رجالنا عناية واحتراما لكنا لهم كما يحبون، فما نحن إلا مرآة تنعكس علينا صورهم، ولنا قلوب تشعر كما يشعرون. فان أردوا إصلاحنا فليصلحوا من أنفسهم وإلا فلينظروا ماذا هم فاعلون" . 
  أما في شأن تعليم المرأة فالباحثة تطالب به بكل قوة، لأن العلم يوسع آفاقها، ويجعل منها أماً صالحة لتربية أبنائها تربية تؤدي إلى رقي المجتمع وتقدم الأمة.  
  وفاتها:
  توفيت ملك باحثة البادية في 12 تشرين الأول 1918 بعد أن عاجلتها الحمى الأسبانية . فمشى في مشهدها كثيرات من الكبيرات وتلميذاتها وصديقاتها وعارفات فضلها. ودفنت في مدفن عائلتها بالإمام الشافعي. وعلى أثر وفاتها اجتمعت طائفة من النساء لتأبينها يوم الأربعين لوفاتها في الجامعة المصرية برئاسة هدى هانم شعراوي . واجتمعت طائفة من الأدباء لتأبينها يوم الأربعين في نفس القاعة التي حاضرت فيها.
  ورثاها أبو الوفاء محمد فقال:
يا مصر قد أفل القمر                فسجا ظلامك واعتكر​ لم يبق في فلك السما                من كوكب إلا انكدار​ وتكدرت شمس الضحى            والجو أظلم واكفهر​ أسفا على ذات العفا                  ف وربة الفضل الأبر​ يا روضة الأدب التي                غاضت كلمح البصر​ فاضت لموتك عبرة                  حرى هتون كالمطر​ جرعتنا مر الأسى                   وأذاقتنا الثكل الأمر​ لما وردت مناهلاً                    للموت ليس لها صدر​ يا ربة القلم الذي                   أحيا القرائح والفكر​ لك في النظيم قصائد                تزري بمنظوم الدرر​ لك في النثير رسائل                رقت كأنفاس السحر​ عقد تحلى جيد مصر                بحسنه ثم انتثر​ عمر النوابغ لمحة                 تمضي كأعمار الزهر​ وكذاك أوقات السرو             ر مجرب فيها القصر​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*سميرة موسى  *






*سميرة  موسى (3 مارس 1917 - 5 أغسطس 1952 م) ولدت في قرية سنبو الكبرى – مركز  زفتى بمحافظة الغربية وهي أول عالمة ذرة مصرية عربية ولقبت بإسم ميس كوري  الشرق ..وهي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول ، جامعة القاهرة  حاليا.*
*طفولتها *
*تعلمت  سميرة منذ الصغر القراءة والكتابة، وحفظت أجزاء من القرآن الكريم وكانت  مولعة بقراءة الصحف وكانت تتمتع بذاكرة قوية تؤهلها لحفظ الشيء بمجرد  قراءته.وانتقل والدها مع ابنته إلى القاهرة من أجل تعليمها واشترى ببعض  أمواله فندقا بالحسين حتى يستثمر أمواله في الحياة القاهرية . التحقت سميرة  بمدرسة "قصر الشوق" الابتدائية ثم ب "مدرسة بنات الأشراف" الثانوية الخاصة  والتي قامت على تأسيسها وإدارتها "نبوية موسى" الناشطة النسائية السياسية  المعروفة.*
*تفوقها الدراسي*
*حصدت  سميرة الجوائز الأولى في جميع مراحل تعليمها، فقد كانت الأولى على شهادة  التوجيهية عام 1935 ، ولم يكن فوز الفتيات بهذا المركز مألوفا في ذلك الوقت  حيث لم يكن يسمح لهن بدخول امتحانات التوجيهية إلا من المنازل حتى تغير  هذا القرار عام 1925 بإنشاء مدرسة الأميرة فايزة ، أول مدرسة ثانوية للبنات  في مصر.*
*وقد كان لتفوقها المستمر أثر كبير على  مدرستها حيث كانت الحكومة تقدم معونة مالية للمدرسة التي يخرج منها الأول،  دفع ذلك ناظرة المدرسة نبوية موسى إلى شراء معمل خاص حينما سمعت يومًا أن  سميرة تنوي الانتقال إلى مدرسة حكومية يتوفر بها معمل.*
*ويذكر  عن نبوغها أنها قامت بإعادة صياغة كتاب الجبر الحكومي في السنة الأولى  الثانوية، وطبعته على نفقة أبيها الخاصة، ووزعته بالمجان على زميلاتها عام  1933*
*حياتها الدراسية *
*اختارت  سميرة موسى كلية العلوم ، رغم أن مجموعها كان يؤهلها لدخول كلية الهندسة  .. حينما كانت أمنية أي فتاة في ذلك الوقت هي الالتحاق بكلية الآداب وهناك  لفتت نظر أستاذها الدكتور علي مشرفة ، أول مصري يتولى عمادة كلية العلوم  .وقد تأثرت به تأثرا مباشرًا، ليس فقط من الناحية العلمية بل أيضا بالجوانب  الاجتماعية في شخصيته.*
*حصلت سميرة موسى على بكالوريوس  العلوم وكانت الأولى على دفعتها وعينت كأول معيدة بكلية العلوم وذلك بفضل  جهود د.علي مشرفة الذي دافع عن تعيينها بشدة وتجاهل احتجاجات الأساتذة  الأجانب ( الانجليز ).*
*حصلت على شهادة الماجستير في  موضوع التواصل الحراري للغازات سافرت في بعثة إلى بريطانيا درست فيها  الإشعاع النووي، وحصلت على الدكتوراة في الأشعة السينية وتأثيرها على  المواد المختلفة. معادلة هامة توصلت اليها وأنجزت الرسالة في سنتين وقضت  السنة الثالثة في أبحاث متصلة وصلت من خلالها إلى معادلة هامة ( لم تلق  قبولاً في العالم الغربي آنذاك ) تمكن من تفتيت المعادن الرخيصة مثل النحاس  ومن ثم صناعة القنبلة الذرية من مواد قد تكون في متناول الجميع ، ولكن لم  تدون الكتب العلمية العربية الأبحاث التي توصلت إليها د. سميرة موسى.*
*اهتماماتها السياسية *
*وكانت  تأمل أن يكون لمصر والوطن العربي مكان وسط هذا التقدم العلمي الكبير، حيث  كانت تؤمن بأن زيادة ملكية السلاح النووي يسهم في تحقيق السلام، فإن أي  دولة تتبنى فكرة السلام لا بد وأن تتحدث من موقف قوة فقد عاصرت ويلات الحرب  وتجارب القنبلة الذرية التي دكت هيروشيما و ناجازاكي في عام 1945 ولفت  انتباهها الاهتمام المبكر من إسرائيل بامتلاك أسلحة الدمار الشامل وسعيها  للانفراد بالتسلح النووي في المنطقة.*
*قامت بتأسيس هيئة  الطاقة الذرية بعد ثلاثة أشهر فقط من إعلان الدولة الإسرائيلية عام 1948  وحرصت على إيفاد البعثات للتخصص في علوم الذرة فكانت دعواتها المتكررة إلى  أهمية التسلح النووي، ومجاراة هذا المد العلمي المتنامي كما نظمت مؤتمر  الذرة من أجل السلام الذي استضافته كلية العلوم وشارك فيه عدد كبير من  علماء العالم وقد توصلت في إطار بحثها إلى معادلة لم تكن تلقى قبولاً عند  العالم الغربي ، وكانت -رحمها الله - تأمل أن تسخر الذرة لخير الإنسان  وتقتحم مجال العلاج الطبي حيث كانت تقول: «أمنيتي أن يكون علاج السرطان  بالذرة مثل الأسبرين». كما كانت عضوا في كثير من اللجان العلمية المتخصصة  على رأسها "لجنة الطاقة والوقاية من القنبلة الذرية التي شكلتها وزارة  الصحة المصرية.*
*اغتيالها *
*استجابت  الدكتورة إلى دعوة للسفر إلى أمريكا في عام 1951، أتيحت لها فرصة إجراء  بحوث في معامل جامعة سان لويس بولاية ميسوري الأمريكية، تلقت عروضاً لكي  تبقى في أمريكا لكنها رفضت وقبل عودتها بأيام استجابت لدعوة لزيارة معامل  نووية في ضواحي كاليفورنيا في 15 أغسطس، وفي طريق كاليفورنيا الوعر المرتفع  ظهرت سيارة نقل فجأة؛ لتصطدم بسيارتها بقوة وتلقي بها في وادي عميق، قفز  سائق السيارة واختفى إلى الأبد .*بداية الشك في حقيقة اغتيالها​

*أوضحت  التحريات أن السائق كان يحمل اسمًا مستعاراً وأن إدارة المفاعل لم تبعث  بأحد لاصطحابها كانت تقول لوالدها في رسائلها: «لو كان في مصر معمل مثل  المعامل الموجودة هنا كنت أستطيع أن أعمل حاجات كثيرة». ولقد علق محمد  الزيات مستشار مصر الثقافي في واشنطن وقتها أن كلمة (حاجات كثيرة) كانت  تعني بها أن في قدرتها اختراع جهاز لتفتيت المعادن الرخيصة إلى ذرات عن  طريق التوصيل الحراري للغازات ومن ثم تصنيع قنبلة ذرية رخيصة التكاليف.*
*وفي  أخر رسالة لها كانت تقول: «لقد استطعت أن أزور المعامل الذرية في أمريكا  وعندما أعود إلى مصر سأقدم لبلادي خدمات جليلة في هذا الميدان وسأستطيع أن  أخدم قضية السلام»، حيث كانت تنوي إنشاء معمل خاص لها في منطقة الهرم  بمحافظة الجيزة*
*ولازالت الصحف تتناول قصتها وملفها  الذي لم يغلق ، وأن كانت الدلائل تشير - طبقا للمراقبين - أن الموساد،  المخابرات الاسرائيلية هي التي اغتالتها ، جزاء لمحاولتها نقل العلم النووي  إلى مصر والعالم العربي في تلك الفترة المبكرة*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع - شكرا جزيلا -- ربي يباركك *


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*سهير القلماوي … الشخصية المحورية  
*

في ظل سعي القائمون علي تنظيم معرض  الكتاب علي ارساء تقليد ثقافي جديد وهو اختيار شخصية محورية لكل دورة جديدة  للمعرض أختيرت الدكتورة سهير القلماوى لتكون هي ال

شخصية المحورية للمعرض هذا العام​ وفي هذا الإطار جاء الاحتفال بسهير القلماوي من خلال تخصيص ندوة يوميه  في المعرض لمناقشة إسهاماتها المتنوعة التي أثرت بها مجال العمل الثقافي  والاجتماعي. وقد شهدت الندوات تنوع في المتحدثين عنها حيث أشار اغلبهم  لإسهامها الغني في الحركة الأدبية والاجتماعية في مصر.
 والدكتورة سهير القلماوى هي واحدة من أوئل المتخرجات من الجامعة  المصرية، وقد دعت في عديد من مقالاتها إلي حقوق النساء في التعليم العالي  والعمل دون اعتبار الاختلاط بالرجال معوق يحول أمام النساء دون الحصول علي  حقوقهن في المساواة.
جدير بالذكر أن الدكتورة سهير القلماوي عملت بالجامعة المصرية حتى شغلت  رئيس قسم اللغة العربية وبذلك تعتبر أول امرأة تشغل منصب قيادي في الجامعة  المصرية، كما شغلت مقعد نيابي في مجلس الشعب ولها عديد من المداخلات  الإعلامية أشارت فيها لأهمية نضال النساء في الحصول علي حقوق المشاركة  السياسية.
 رحلت سهير القلماوي عن عالمنا بعد مسيرة من الاشتباك مع العمل العام  آثرت بها الحركة النسائية المصرية، هي ومناضلات أخريات أضفن الكثير لرصيد  التنوير في مصر، ولكن يظل حق العمل والمشاركة السايسية للنساء أحد الحقوق  المهددة دائما، والعرضه للاختزال أمام ضغوط الفقر و التمييز والتي عادة ما  تكرس الأدوار الإنجابية للنساء والعودة للمنزل .


*أول ناضره مدرسه*





                                                                                                                                                                                                                             واجهت المستشار التعليمى الانجليزى  والفت كتاب المطالعة العربية لمدارس البنات​ 
                                                                   كان  التعليم قضيتها تلميذة ومعلمة وناظرة وكاتبة وامرأة مصرية لأنها اعتبرته  طريقا إلى تحقيق المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة.. نبوية موسى ابنة محافظة  الشرقية التى تمردت على ظلمة النصف الأول للقرن العشرين فحطمت كل القيود  الاجتماعية لتمهد الطريق لفتيات الأجيال القادمة  ولدت فى 17ديسمبر 1886.  بكفر الحكمة مركز الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية لوالد كان ضابطا بالجيش المصري  برتبة اليوزباشي في أسرة ميسورة الحال وتوفيت فى 30 ابريل 1951 تاركة سجلا  حافلا بالذكريات واستحقت عن جدارة لقب رائدة تعليم الفتيات المصريات .       بدأت نبوية موسى تتلقي تعليمها في بيتها مثل بنات جيلها حيث ذهبت الطفلة  الصغيرة إلى أخيها محمد ثم درست مبادىء النحو والصرف باجتهادها الشخصي  وكذلك علمها الشقيق الأكبر ألف باء اللغة الإنجليزية وظلت مثابرة على الدرس  دون أن تلتحق بأي مدرسة حتى بلغت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها عندئذ فكرت في أن  تلتحق بإحدى المدارس ولكن أسرتها عارضت تلك الرغبة معارضة شديدة فما كان من  نبوية إلا أن تسرق خاتم والدتها لتدفع مصروفات الالتحاق بالمدرسة وكان ذلك  عام 1901 عندما تقدمت سرا لامتحان النقل إلى السنة الثالثة الابتدائية وهى  لا تعرف إلا القليل عن اللغة الإنجليزية أظهرت مقدرة عظيمة في اللغة  العربية مما أدهش الممتحنين فقرروا قبولها والتغاضي عن ضعفها في اللغة  الإنجليزية ودخلت المدرسة وأدت المصروفات المقررة وهى سبعة جنيهات ونصف  الجنيه في القسم الخارجي وفي عام 1903 تقدمت لامتحان إتمام الشهادة  الابتدائية وكان عدد الدفعة المتقدمة في هذا العام 2783طالبا وكان ترتيبها  الـ79 ومن الطريف أن كلا من محمود فهمي النقراشي (باشا) وعباس محمود العقاد  كانا بين زملائها في الدفعة وقد تقدمت عليهما في مادة اللغة العربية حيث  حصلت على 27درجة وحصل الأول على 21.5درجة والثاني حصل على 26درجة ونجح في  هذا العام أربع فتيات فقط ثم التحقت نبوية بالسنة الأولى في مدرسة معلمات  السنية وفى عام 1906 حصلت على دبلوم المعلمات ثم عينت مدرسة لغة عربية في  مدرسة عباس الأميرية بمرتب أربعة جنيهات ترفع إلى ستة جنيهات بعد اجتياز  مرحلة التمرين وعندما وجدت أن خريجي المعلمين العليا يمنحون ضعف هذا المرتب  تقريبا فتقدمت باحتجاج إلى وزارة المعارف تدين فيها هذه التفرقة فجاءها  الرد بأن تلك التفرقة ترجع إلى أن خريجي المعلمين العليا حاصلون على  البكالوريا (الثانوية العامة). فقررت أن تحصل على هذه الشهادة بمجهود ذاتي  حيث لم يكن يوجد في ذلك الوقت مدرسة بكالوريا للفتيات واستطاعت نبوية موسى  أن تحصل على هذه الشهادة في عام 1907 لتكون بذلك أول فتاة مصرية تحصل على  البكالوريا وكان ذلك بعد معركة خاضتها ضد وزارة المعارف الممثلة في شخص  المستشار التعليمي البريطاني دوجلاس دانلوب وكان لهذا النجاح ضجة كبرى  ونالت نبوية موسى بسببه شهرة واسعة، وعند افتتاح الجامعة الأهلية المصرية  عام 1908 انتدبت نبوية موسى لإلقاء محاضرات بالجامعة تهتم بتثقيف سيدات  الطبقة الراقية. ثم في عام 1909 عينت ناظرة لمدرسة المحمدية الابتدائية  للبنات بالفيوم وفي عام 1910رشحها أحمد لطفي السيد لتكون ناظرة لمدرسة  معلمات المنصورة فتولت إدارتها واستطاعت أن تنهض بهذه المدرسة حتى حازت  المركز الأول وبعد ذلك شعرت نبوية موسى بقصور في الكتب المقررة في تناول  الموضوعات فقامت بتأليف كتاب المطالعة العربية لمدارس البنات بعنوان (ثمرة  الحياة في تعليم الفتاة) في عام 1911 وقررته نظارة المعارف للمطالعة  العربية في مدارسها وفي عام 1914 عينت في وزارة المعارف بوظيفة وكيلة  معلمات بولاق ثم بعد ذلك عينت ناظرة لمدرسة معلمات الورديان بالإسكندرية  وظلت في هذه الوظيفة حتى عام 1920 الذي نقلت فيه لتكون مفتشة التعليم  الأولى بديوان الوزارة بالقاهرة ثم أصبحت في عام 1924 كبيرة المفتشات حتى  فصلت من العمل في مارس عام 1926 بسبب تشددها من الناحية الأخلاقية ،  وانصرفت نبوية موسى منذ ذلك الوقت إلى الاهتمام بأمور التعليم في مدارسها  الخاصة فارتفع شأن مدارس بنات الأشراف بالإسكندرية التي كانت قد اشترت لها  مقرا في عام 1922 وقامت بتوسيعه وتطويره في عام 1927 حتى أصبحت من أفضل  المدارس بناء وتطويرا وتجهيزا وإعدادا وإدارة وتعليما وفاقت مصروفاتها  المصروفات التي كانت تحصلها المدارس الحكومية ثم افتتحت نبوية موسى فرعا  آخر لمدارسها بالقاهرة بشارع العباسية واستمرت في تطويره وتوسيعه حتى أصبح  إلى جانب المدرسة مقرا لإدارة جريدتها التي أنشأتها بعد ذلك عام 1937.
تعليم وصحافة وسياسة  
وتعتبر  الفترة 1937- 1943 هى أزهى فترات نبوية موسى وأكثرها نشاطا وحيوية وفعالية  بعد أن تخطت الخمسين من عمرها فقامت إلى جانب إدارة مدارسها بالقاهرة  والإسكندرية بالمشاركة في الأنشطة التربوية العامة والمؤتمرات التعليمية  فكانت عضوة في مؤتمر شئون التعليم كما أسهمت في مؤتمر تدريس العلوم 1942  وإلى جانب ذلك أنشأت مطبعة ومجلة أسبوعية نسائية باسم “الفتاة” صدر العدد  الأول منها يوم الأربعاء 20أكتتوبر 1937 واستمرت المجلة تصدر لمدة خمس  سنوات وكان آخر عدد منها السبت 5يونيو 1943 بمناسبة عيد الجلوس الملكي وقد  لعبت هذه المجلة دورا سياسيا لحساب القصر وحزب الأحرار الدستوريين ضد حزب  الوفد الذي ما أن تولى الحكم حتى سارع للانتقام من نبوية موسى فأغلق  مدارسها ومجلتها كما تعرضت للتفتيش والمحاكمة والاعتقال وفي عام 1946 أوقفت  مبنى مدرسة بنات الأشراف بالإسكندرية وقفا خيريا للتعليم وسلمتها إلى  وزارة المعارف التي قامت بإعادة تعيين نبوية موسى في 13فبراير 1946 في  وظيفة مفتشة عامة للتعليم الحر للفتيات بمرتب 55جنيها حتى أحيلت إلى  التقاعد في 17ديسمبر 1946 بمعاش قدره أربعون جنيها في الشهر وقضت سنواتها  الباقية في المعاش حتى توفيت في 30أبريل 1951 وهى في نحو الخامسة والستين  من عمرها تاركة لنا تراثا مهما في الفكر التربوي وبعض المؤلفات الدراسية  التي قررتها وزارة المعارف كما كان لها دور كبير في الدفاع عن حقوق المرأة  حيث قامت في عام 1920 بنشر كتاب عن المرأة والعمل وشاركت أيضا في الحركة  النسائية وكانت ضمن الوفد النسائي المصري المسافر إلى مؤتمر المرأة العالمي  المنعقد في روما عام 1923 


​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*  روز اليوسف  *​ *



*
*  		ولدت بمدينة طرابلس بلبنان عام  		1897  		اسمها الحقيقي فاطمة محمد محيي الدين اليوسف، بدأت حياتها الفنية في فرقة (  		اسكندر) بتمثيل الأدوار المساعدة، ثم عملت في فرقة عزيز عيد و جورج أبيض  		وكانت البطلة الأولي في فرقة (رمسيس) ليوسف وهبي ومن أشهر أدورها :  * 
 v  		غادة الكاميليا  
 v  		أوبريت العشرة الطيبة  
 v  		دافيد كويرفيلد 
 v  		التاج والفضيلة 
 		روز اليوسف هي رائدة الصحافة في مصر و والدة الكاتب المعروف إحسان عبد  		القدوس و معلمة و قائدة لجيل من أهم كتابي و صحافي مصر الذين بدأو خطواتهم  		الأولى في مدرسة روز اليوسف. 
*  		صاحبة مجلة روز اليوسف التي صدر العدد الأول منها 		26/10/1925  		وكان للصحفي محمد التابعي دورا كبيرا في إنشائها وكانت في بداية الأمر  		معنية بالأخبار الفنية ثم اتجهت إلى السياسة و وهبت روز اليوسف مجلتها  		لخدمة قضايا الوطن فخاضت في سبيل ذلك معارك طاحنة ضد الملك و الانجليز، كما  		أصدرت جريدة " روز اليوسف " اليومية و التي كان من ابرز محرريها عباس  		العقاد و محمود عزمي ، كما أصدرت مجلات أخرى منها :*
1)  		الرقيب  		 
2)  		صدي الحق  		 
3)   		الشرق الأدنى   		  
4)  		مصر حرة  		 
*  		روز اليوسف".. سارة برنار الشرق *
*  		ولدت "روزاليوسف" التي تسمت بعد ذلك بـ"فاطمة يوسف" في لبنان سنة 		(1306هـ= 1888م)  		وأصبحت يتيمة وهي في السابعة من عمرها، ورحلت إلى مصر وهي في الرابعة عشرة  		حيث بدأت حياتها كممثلة ناشئة في فرقة "عزيز عيد" المسرحية، وتعلمت في تلك  		الفترة القراءة والكتابة والتمثيل، وأصبحت الممثلة الأولى في مصر، وأطلق  		عليها النقاد "سارة برنار الشرق".  *
*  		*  		تزوجت من الفنان "محمد عبد القدوس" وأنجبت منه "إحسان" الذي أصبح من كبار  		أدباء مصر، وبعد نجاحاتها الفنية على مدى أربعة عشر عاما قررت أن تعتزل  		التمثيل وتتجه إلى الصحافة، فأصدرت في  		(8 من ربيع آخر 1344هـ- 26 من أكتوبر 1925م)  		مجلة فنية اسمها "روزاليوسف" انتشرت انتشارا واسعا، ثم ما لبث أن تحولت هذه  		المجلة إلى السياسة، وكان أول تحقيق صحفي لها أثناء محاكمة محمود فهمي  		النقراشي وأحمد ماهر في إحدى القضايا السياسية. *
*  		**تقاربت  		فاطمة اليوسف مع حزب الوفد الذي قام بضمها إليه هي ومجلتها، وتعرض حزب  		الوفد في تلك الفترة لحملة انتقادات عنيفة وأطلق عليه خصومه "حزب روزاليوسف"  		فرد عليهم النحاس باشا بأن الوفد يفخر بأن ينتسب إلى "روزاليوسف".  
*  		*  		لم تدم العلاقة الوطيدة بين فاطمة اليوسف وحزب الوفد، فسرعان ما تحولت إلى  		عداء شديد، بعد إصرارها على انتقاد رئيس الوزراء نسيم باشا ومطالبته بعودة  		دستور  		1923  		وإجراء انتخابات نزيهة، فما كان من الوفد إلا أن فصل فاطمة ومجلتها من  		الحزب. *
*  		*  		أنشأت صحيفة روزاليوسف اليومية التي صدرت في 		(19 من ذي الحجة 1353هـ=25 		من مارس 1935م)،  		والتي رفض باعة الصحف بيعها بعد أزمة مؤسستها مع حزب الوفد فتراكمت الديون  		عليها وتعرضت لأزمة مالية خانقة. *
*  		*  		نجحت حملة روزاليوسف واستقالت حكومة نسيم باشا، وعاد دستور 		1923.  		وعندما عاد الوفد إلى الوزارة من جديد كان أول قرار اتخذه هو إلغاء ترخيص  		صحيفة "روزاليوسف" اليومية، فكانت الحكومة والحزب ضد فاطمة اليوسف. * 
*  		**  		تزوجت "فاطمة اليوسف" ثلاث مرات كانت أولاها من المهندس الفنان "محمد عبد  		القدوس"، وأعلنت بعدها الإسلام، وتسمّت بفاطمة بدلا من "روز" الاسم المسيحي  		لها، ثم تزوجت من المسرحي زكي طليمات، ثم من المحامي قاسم أمين حفيد قاسم  		أمين صاحب كتاب تحرير المرأة. 
*  		*  		أصدرت مجلة صباح الخير سنة  		(1376هـ= 1956م)،  		وكتابا بمذكراتها هو "ذكريات". *
*  		*  		توفيت فاطمة اليوسف في  		(غرة شوال 1378هـ= 10 من إبريل 1958م)  		عن عمر يناهز  		67  		عاما. *


----------



## prayer heartily (8 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع موسوعه للنساء الناجحات باعمالهم الخالده 
شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أول إمرأة عمدة في مصر: لا اظن ان الرجل اكفأ مني..  	








 يحيي أهالي قرية كوم بوها في محافظة أسيوط بجنوب مصر عمدة القرية الجديدة  إيفا هابيل بحرارة لدى مرورها بهم في الشوارع، وربما يستغرق الأمر فترة من  الوقت ليعتاد بعض الناس على فكرة شغل امرأة لمنصب العمدة لأول مرة في مصر  التي يحتل فيها الرجال معظم المناصب السياسية لكن إيفا هابيل تحظى فيما  يبدو بمساندة أهالي قريتها في الوقت الحالي.

وذكرت إيفا هابيل الحاصلة على شهادة في القانون والتي كان والدها أيضا يشغل  منصب العمدة في كوم بوها أن الحكم عليها يجب أن يكون أساسه الوحيد هو مدى  قدرتها على الاضطلاع بمسؤوليات عملها، وتقول إيفا "ما فيش حاجة مقصورة على  راجل وست"، وأضافت قائلة "فيه كفاءة. لو هو (الرجل) أكفأ مني ياخدها، او  أنا أكفأ منه آخدها. ده اللي أنا بأؤمن به وده اللي أنا.. حتى الدولة فتحت  له باب. يعني أنا عايزه أقول ان أنا عندي دلوقتي باب مفتوح كامرأة.. وآخذ  دوري. اجتهدت ومشيت صح وبذلت جهد.. من حقي آخد المكان ده.. سواء أنا أو  هو".

   لو هو (الرجل) أكفأ مني
 فلياخدها..
وأوضحت إيفا هابيل عضو الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم أنها تعتبر أن دورها  الرئيسي هو علاج المشاكل وتسوية المنازعات اليومية في القرية، وقالت "هو  دور العمدة إيه.. دوره ان هو بيعمل عملية تخفيف أعباء عن الداخلية وعن  العدل. أنا من وجهة نظري كده ليه.. لانك انت لما المشكلة بتحلها هنا ما  بتتوجهش لا لقضاء ولا لشرطة. فبتوفر.. او بتشيل (تخفف) عبء لان المحاكم  عندنا وأقسام الشرطة ****ة.. فلو كل قرية قدرت انها تحل مشاكلها داخليا مش ح  تتصعد".

وتقع كوم بوها على ضفة نهر النيل في محافظة أسيوط ويغلب المسيحيون على  سكانها البالغ عددهم زهاء عشرة آلاف فرد، وتبلغ نسبة المسيحيين في مصر زهاء  عشرة في المئة من السكان. ويشكو كثير من المسيحيين المصريين ومعظمهم من  الأقباط الأرثوذكس من التفرقة في المعاملة بينهم وبين المسلمين الذين  يمثلون الغالبية العظمى من سكان البلاد، ورغم أن سكان كوم بوها لا يتذكرون  أي وقت سابق شغلت فيه امرأة منصب العمدة في قريتهم فقد تقبل معظمهم الأمر  فيما يبدو.

وقال رجل من أهالي القرية يدعى ممدوح نصر الله مشيرا إلى عدد سكان مصر الذي  يتجاوز عددهم 78 مليون نسمة "إيه الغريبة ان واحدة عمدة تمسك بلد. إحنا  عددنا كم.. عشرة.. اثنين مليون.. ثلاثة مليون.. أربعة مليون.. شوف الهند كم  عدده. شوف الدول الأجنبية. مادلين أولبرايت.. ست ولا راجل"، ورغم الاهتمام  الذي حظت به إيفا هابيل لكونها أول امرأة تشغل منصب العمدة في مصر تقول هي  إن تركيزها ينصب على أداء عملها بنجاح وتحقيق أهداف طموح منها الاكتفاء  الذاتي لقريتها من الغذاء.

وقالت "للأمانة.. أنا مش ناظرة لها من منظور الوطن العربي ومصر كلها ولا  لأ. لكن أنا ناظرة ان أنا في البلد.. في الحيز اللي أنا فيه ده.. أنجح.  يعني أنجح في المكان اللي أنا فيه. مش فكرة ان أنا أول عمدة أو حاجة كده..  لأ.. دي مش في ذهني. في ذهني ان أنا أبقى حابة (أحب) المكان وحابة انه يبقى  أفضل". وربما يكون وجود امرأة في موقع المسؤولية بإحدى قرى الجنوب المحافظ  في مصر أمرا غير مألوف لكن والد إيفا هابيل وجدها كانا يشغلان منصب العمدة  في كوم بوها قبلها الأمر الذي يحتمل أنه ساهم في قبول أهالي القرية للأمر.

وقال ممدوح نصر الله أحد المؤيدين للعمدة الجديدة "باتكلم كلمة واحدة. انت  حضرتك شفت شجرة مانجو بتطلع جوافة.. جاوبني.. شجرة مانجو بتطلع جوافة..  شجرة المانجو بتطلع مانجو. دي سيدها (جدها) عمدة وأبوها عمدة وهي عمدة"،  ولا شك أن اختيار امرأة لمنصب العمدة خطوة إلى الأمام في بلد مثل مصر لم  تتول فيه النساء منصب القاضي حتى وقت قريب ولا يشغلن سوى تسعا من مقاعد  مجلس الشعب (البرلمان) البالغ عددها 454 مقعدا، ويقول بعض سكان كوم بوها إن  إيفا هابيل تولت التحكيم بنجاح في العديد من المنازعات لأسباب منها أن  كثيرا من الرجال يتحرجون من مواصلة العداء أمام النساء.
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

* فينيس كامل جودة أول وزيرة سيدة تشغل منصب وزيرة البحث العلمي    *


*أولت اهتمامها للأبحاث العلمية، خاصة أبحاث الفلزات  التي نالت عنها جائزة تبرعت بقيمتها لقسم الكيمياء بالمركز القومي للبحوث  الذي بدأت حياتها العلمية فيه .*
*هى فينيس كامل جودة  أول وزيرة – سيدة تشغل منصب وزيرة البحث العلمي عام 1993م ولمدة أربعة سنوات.*
*هى من مواليد 7 أكتوبر 1934م ؛ حاصلة على  بكالوريوس  في الكيمياء – كلية علوم عين شمس عام 1956م ؛ وحصلت على الماجستير عام  1959م ؛ والدكتوراه من نفس الجامعة عام 1962م.*
*عينت مساعد باحث بالمركز القومي للبحوث من عام  1956-1962 ؛ وعينت باحث في الكيمياء الطبيعية 1962-1966م ؛ و أستاذ باحث  عام 1974م، ورئيساً لقسم الكيمياء الطبيعية.*
* شاركت في أكثر من 15 مشروعاً بحثيا منها تأكل  الستانلستيل التآكل في تكرير البترول ؛ وتآكل المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع ؛  ومشاريع متعلقة بدولة الكويت ؛ وهى عضو الجمعية الكيميائية بمصر وجمعيات  عالمية منها جمعية المعادن بلندن.*
*حصلت على جائزة المركز القومي للبحوث للإسهمات  العلمية عام 1983م ؛ وجائزة الكويت عام 1986م ؛ ووسام العلوم والفنون عام  1976م ؛ وجائزة الدولة التشجيعية عام 1973م ؛ كما حصلت على درع المعهد  الكويتي للأبحاث العلمية أعوام 1988، 1995، واختيرت ضمن عشر سيدات من منظمة  العالم الثالث للمرأة في العلوم على مستوى الدول النامية كرائدات في مجال  العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظراً لاسهاماتها الدولية والمحلية.*
*أعدت خلال توليها الوزارة برنامجا لمحو الأمية  الكمبيوترية لهيئات البحوث في المراكز البحثية ؛ و أعدت مشروع تحويل  القمامة إلى سماد عضوي.  *
*اختيرت ممثلة لجمهورية مصر العربية في المجلس الدولي للتآكل اعتباراً من عام 1974، وتم التجديد لها حتى عام 2009.*
*من انجازاتها العلمية الاشراف على 16 رسالة دكتوراه  وماجستير ولها براءتي اختراع كما أنها رئيسة ومنسقة المشروع المصري ” طرق  مستحدثة للحفاظ على التحف الأثرية النحاسية”  الذي يموله الاتحاد الأوروبي.*
*تم تكريمها في مصر ثلاث مرات، التكريم الأول في عيد  العلم عام 1963 بمناسبة حصولها على الدكتوراه، وكان ذلك بحضور الزعيم  الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، والثاني بمناسبة حصولها على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية  ووسام العلوم والفنون وكان بحضور الرئيس السابق أنور السادات، والثالث في  عهد الرئيس مبارك عام 2004 عندما نالت جائزة الدولة التقديرية، كما حصلت  على تكريم مادي وأدبي على مستوى الدول العربية والعالم.*
*الجمعية الوطنية للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات تؤكد أن  دكتورة فينيس كامل جودة واحدة من العالمات المميزات في العالم العربي ومصر  ليس لكونها كانت أول وزيرة بحث علمي في مصر ولكن أيضاً لأنها السيدة  الوحيدة في جمهورية مصر العربية التي تم منحها درجة دكتوراه العلوم (**D.S.C**) بناءً على توصية اللجنة المشكّلة من الجمعية الملكية في انجلترا..*
*كما أنها السيدة الوحيدة في مجال البحث العلمي التي  تم تكريمها من قبل ثلاثة رؤساء جمهورية في مصر بداية من الرئيس الراحل جمال  عبدالناصر عام 1963 مروراً بالرئيس السادات ثم الرئيس مبارك.*






* نادية مكرم عبيد أول وزيرة للبيئة في مصر 
*

ادية مكرم عبيدأول وزيرة للبيئة في مصر
تنتمي الى عائلة مكرم عبيد التي كان لها  دور بارز في الحركة السياسية والوطنية المصرية، فهي ابنة أخ مكرم عبيد احد  قيادات حزب الوفد القديم، تدرجت في عدة مناصب حتى تولت منصب وزيرة الدولة  لشؤون البيئة بين عامي 1997 و2001. 
هى نادية مكرم عبيد أول وزيرة للبيئة في  مصر عام 1997 لمدة خمس سنوات، عينت ممثلا لأمين الجامعة العربية في  السودان ؛ بدأت حياتها العملية بتولي مسؤوليات إدارة وحدة متابعة البرامج،  ببرنامج الأمم المتحدة للتنمية.
 وفي عام 1979 شغلت منصب مديرة قطاع  الزراعة والمياه والبيئة، ثم مارست العمل الأكاديمي حيث عملت أستاذاً  مساعداً بجامعة أحمد أبيللو بنيجيريا، ثم عادت مرة أخرى للعمل بالأمم  المتحدة حيث تولت رئاسة إدارة تعبئة الموارد.
في مارس 1992 شغلت منصباً  دبلوماسياً دولياً حيث تولت رئاسة وحدة الموارد البشرية والتنمية المتواصلة  بالمكتب الإقليمي لمنطقة الشرق الأدنى بمنظمة الأغذية والزراعة، وقد كان  لها دور بارز في تأسيس العديد من المراكز المتخصصة في مجال التنمية  المتواصلة، وذلك بالتعاون مع أكثر من 36 دولة، كما رأست وشاركت في العديد  من المؤتمرات الدولية والندوات الوطنية والإقليمية.
تولت رئاسة مجلس  بحوث البيئة والتنمية بأكاديمية البحث العلمي، كذلك اللجنة الفرعية الثالثة  للتنمية المتواصلة والبيئة في إطار مبادرة مبارك/ آل جور، كما رأست العديد  من الوفود المصرية في المحافل البيئية الدولية مثل قمتي كيوتو، وبيونس  أيرس، لتغير المناخ على المستويين العربي والإفريقي.
تشغل حالياً منصب  نائب رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس الوزراء العرب المسؤولين عن شؤون البيئة،  وقد رأست الدورة الثامنة لمجلس وزراء البيئة الأفارقة.
وهي من المسجلين في الموسوعات العالمية التي يسجل فيها أسماء المشاهير في Who s Who أدرج اسمها في موسوعة العالم وسيرتهم الذاتية.
حازت  أكثر من 20 جائزة تقديرية في مجالات البيئة والتنمية، ومنحت مؤخراً عضوية  المعهد الدولي للتشريعات البيئية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهو من أكبر  المعاهد الدولية، كما نالت الرئاسة الشرفية للمركز العربي للدراسات  البيئية.
حازت شهادة تقدير من جامعة بيركللي وهي من كبرى الجامعات  الشامخة والعريقة في الولايات المتحدة. كما حصلت على جائزة منظمة الصحة  العالمية لعام 2000 لعالم متحرر من التبغ لدورها المتميز في مكافحة التدخين  .
تشغل منصب المدير التنفيذي لمركز البيئة والتنمية في العالم العربي  وأوروبا،  وكانت أول سيدة تتبوأ هذا المنصب في العالم العربي، انضمت إلي  المكتب الاقليمى لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة للأغذية والزراعة في الشرق الأدنى  كمسئول تنموي أول في التنمية عام 1992، واستمرت في منصبها الدبلوماسي حتى  1997 ، وعملت لأكثر من 20 عاماً مع البرنامج الانمائى للأمم المتحدة حتى  عينت مسئولة عن التنمية المستدامة ؛ قامت بإطلاق عدد من المبادرات قائمة  علي مبادئ البيئة والتنمية الاقتصادية المجتمعية ؛ ولها  نشاطات أكاديمية  عديدة .
الجمعية الوطنية للدفاع عن الحقوق  والحريات ترى أن الدكتورة نادية مكرم عبيد سيدة إقتحمت المواقع الصعبة ؛  جسدت في شخصيتها النشطة النموذج الحقيقي للوزيرة المسئولة التي أحبت عملها 


بدأت نادية مكرم عبيد حياتها العملية  بتولي مسؤوليات إدارة وحدة متابعة البرامج، ببرنامج الأمم المتحدة للتنمية.  وفي عام 1979 شغلت منصب مديرة قطاع الزراعة والمياه والبيئة، ثم مارست  العمل الأكاديمي حيث عملت أستاذاً مساعداً بجامعة أحمد أبيللو بنيجيريا، ثم  عادت مرة أخرى للعمل بالأمم المتحدة حيث تولت رئاسة إدارة تعبئة الموارد.
في  مارس 1992 شغلت منصباً دبلوماسياً دولياً حيث تولت رئاسة وحدة الموارد  البشرية والتنمية المتواصلة بالمكتب الإقليمي لمنطقة الشرق الأدنى بمنظمة  الأغذية والزراعة، وقد كان لها دور بارز في تأسيس العديد من المراكز  المتخصصة في مجال التنمية المتواصلة، وذلك بالتعاون مع أكثر من 36 دولة،  كما رأست وشاركت في العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية والندوات الوطنية  والإقليمية.
تم اختيارها كأول وزيرة دولة لشؤون البيئة على مستوى الوطن العربي.
تولت  رئاسة مجلس بحوث البيئة والتنمية بأكاديمية البحث العلمي، كذلك اللجنة  الفرعية الثالثة للتنمية المتواصلة والبيئة في إطار مبادرة مبارك/ آل جور،  كما رأست العديد من الوفود المصرية في المحافل البيئية الدولية مثل قمتي  كيوتو، وبيونس أيرس، لتغير المناخ على المستويين العربي والإفريقي.
تشغل  حالياً منصب نائب رئيس المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس الوزراء العرب المسؤولين عن  شؤون البيئة، وقد رأست الدورة الثامنة لمجلس وزراء البيئة الأفارقة.
وهي من المسجلين في الموسوعات العالمية التي يسجل فيها أسماء المشاهير في Who s Who أدرج اسمها في موسوعة العالم وسيرتهم الذاتية.
حازت  أكثر من 20 جائزة تقديرية في مجالات البيئة والتنمية، ومنحت مؤخراً عضوية  المعهد الدولي للتشريعات البيئية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهو من أكبر  المعاهد الدولية، كما نالت الرئاسة الشرفية للمركز العربي للدراسات  البيئية.
حازت شهادة تقدير من جامعة بيركللي وهي من كبرى الجامعات الشامخة والعريقة في الولايات المتحدة.
كما  حصلت على جائزة منظمة الصحة العالمية لعام 2000 لعالم متحرر من التبغ  لدورها المتميز في مكافحة التدخين وتقديراً لجهودها في هذا المجال.
شرفت باختيارها عضواً بالأمانة العامة للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي.
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

التحقت بمعهد السينما الذي يتوافق مع ميولها ورغباتها ؛  تخرجت عام 1967 وكانت الأولى على الدفعة ؛ وتواصلت مسيرتها حتى فوجئت  باختيارها عميدة لمعهد السينما كأول سيدة تشغل هذا المنصب.
 هي *د. نجوى محروس* أول سيدة تتولى عمادة معهد  السينما ؛ ترى أن معهد السينما في مصر يعادل نظيره في موسكو وميونخ ولندن  ؛  تمنت أن تراه يضم كافة الإمكانيات الحديثة والأجهزة المتطورة وأن يحوي  مكتبة أفلام ضخمة ليساعد على الرقي بالعملية التعليمية.
*        بعد* تخرجها مباشرة عملت في المركز  القومي للسينما ؛ واشتركت في بعض أفلام الرسوم المتحركة للأطفال كما عملت  في العلاقات الثقافية الخارجية بوزارة الثقافة, بعدها سافرت هى وزوجها إلى  روسيا لدراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة وكان موضوعها (مدى تقارب أساليب  المخرجين السوفييت في استخدام المونتاج مع المخرجين المصريين) وأخذت أفلام  يوسف شاهين وصلاح أبو سيف كأمثلة, ثم عادت لمعهد السينما عام 1975 ؛ عملت  مساعدة مخرج مع يوسف شاهين وصلاح أبو سيف في أفلام طويلة تسجيلية وبعد  عودتها من روسيا أخرجت برنامجا بعنوان (أصل الحكاية).
*           تؤكد* إن السينما الآن باتت عملا  تجاريا بحتا, وقلة قليلة فقط هي التي تجتهد لتقديم أعمال فنية راقية  وهادفة. لكن المشكلة في الأساس إنتاجية, وإن غالبية المنتجين تجار لا هدف  لهم سوى الربح, وقد دخل الساحة عدد كبير من الجهلاء فأساءوا إلى الفن بشكل  عام. ترى أنه لكي تخرج السينما المصرية من أزمتها الراهنة, عليها ن تقوم  على كيانات إنتاجية من الفنانين أنفسهم, فهم وحدهم الغيورون على هذه المهنة  التي تمثل بالنسبة لهم الحياة.
*الجمعية الوطنية للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات *ترى أن د. نجوى محروس صورة جديدة من صور النجاح والتألق للمرأة المصرية التى عشقت الفن منذ الصغر.
 القاهرة في 28 مارس 201


*مارجريت عازر أول سيدة مصرية أمين عام حزب سياسى على مستوى الاحزاب المصرية     *






*حاصلة على  بكالوريوس تجارة و أدارة أعمال جامعة عين شمس و  ليسانس حقوق جامعة القاهرة - 47 عام ؛ هى أول سيدة مصرية أمين عام حزب  سياسى على مستوى الاحزاب المصرية .*

*هى  مارجريت عازر أمين عام حزب الجبة الديمواقراطية - عضو المكتب التنفيذى  لشبكة الليبرالين العرب - تمكنت من جعل مصر مقرا لأحزاب شبكة الليبرلين  العرب .*

*تشغل العديد من  المناصب السياسية وعضو فى عدة منظمات وجمعيات أهلية فهى تشغل أمين صندوق  شبكة الليبرالين العرب ؛ وعضو منظمة حقوق الانسان المصرية ؛ ونائب رئيس  مجلس ادارة جمعية المساهمة الشبابية للمساعدات الاجتماعية ؛ وعضو المكتب  التنفيذى لحزب الجبة الديموقراطية.*

*أستطاعت  أن تحصل لحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية على صفة المراقب بمنظمة االليبرالية  الدولية  قامت بزيارة عدة دول للتعرف على كيفية إدارة الانتخابات  البرلمانية فى الاحزاب الليبرالية. *

*خاضت  عدة معارك انتخابية على مدار عدة سنوات في مجلس الشعب والشورى والمجالس  المحلية حتى اكتسبت خبرة كبيرة في إدارة الحملات الانتخابية سواء في  الإعداد من حيث الدعاية والأعلان وكيفية تدبير التمويل ؛ ومن حيث الإشراف  على اللجان ؛ حيث كنت تدير انتخابات مجلس الشعب عن دائرة روض الفرج عام  2005.*
*تسعى لتقديم الحزب في الانتخابات القادمة  لمجلس الشعب في عام 2010 في جميع المحافظات ؛ قامت بتنظيم برامج لإعداد  كوادر من أعضاء الحزب وخاصة الشباب لإكسابهم الخبرة والإلمام اللازم لهذه  الحملات الانتخابية .*

*كنت  ضمن الفريق المصرى الذى قام بمراقبة الإنتخابات الأمريكية ؛ وقامت بعملية  المعايشة الإنتخابية فى  مراحل الأنتخابات الأمريكية وبلورة ما يفيد  مصر  ويتناسب مع ظروف الانتخابات فيها ونقلها إلى أعضاء الحزب في محاولة لتطوير  أساليب الإعداد والإعلان للانتخابات .*

*الجمعية  الوطنية للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات فى إطار دفاعها عن المرأة وتبنهيا قضية  تمكين المرأة المصرية إختارت أن تكون أخر ثلاث شخصيات نسائية  - قيادات  حزبية ؛ لتؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وجود المرأة المصرية فى كل القطاعات  والأحزاب وفى الشارع وفى الجمعيات والمنظمات .*


* من تجميعى
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييييل​​*


*شكراااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> موضوع موسوعه للنساء الناجحات باعمالهم الخالده
> شكرا


*شكرا جدااا للمرور الجميل*​


----------

